# Koi Auktion



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

Grüß Euch!

Seit heute gibt es unter 
* defekter Link entfernt *

zu günstigen Startpreisen kommen dort Spitzenkoi unter den virtuellen Hammer.
Reinschauen lohnt sich, denke ich!

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Doogie,

wenn man da mitbietet, muss man ihn auch selbst abholen, da kein internationaler Versand stattfindet!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo zusammen....

dann denke ich mal, wird das für uns weniger reizvoll sein...   


bis dann


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo, 
ich finde diese Koi-Auktion eigentlich sehr interessant und werde sie natürlich mitverfolgen. 
Sollte ein Koi zufällig in meiner Nähe versteigert werden, dann sehe ich mir diesen an, denn nur dann ist eine Auktion dieser Art ansprechend für mich. 

Allerdings muß ich bei weiteren Entfernungen Bedenken anmelden, da ich mir keinen Koi kaufen würde, welchen ich nicht in Natura gesehen hab'. 

Auch rweier's Kommentar stimme ich zu. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Privatverkäufer einen Koi für 6 Std. oder mehr reisetüchtig verpacken kann. 
Auch wenn es für solche Fälle zuverlässige Kurierdienste gibt, verpacken muß der Verkäufer. 

Ich habe dieses Jahr auch wieder zwei Koi aus Platzgründen abzugeben, jedoch würde ich die nicht online stellen, da ich nicht wüßte wer sie ersteigert und ich schon möchte, dass meine Tiere gut untergebracht sind, wenn ich sie schon 3 Jahre oder mehr im Teich hatte und ein schönes Stück großgezogen hab'. 


Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

moment... bei der einzigen aktiven Auktion handelt sich a) um einen DEUTSCHEN HÄNDLER, also gerade für Euch interessant und b) kann es sich beim Versand nur um einen Fehler handeln, denke ich, da er mir sogar angeboten hat auch nach Österreich zu schicken 

bei Privatverkäufen geb ich Euch recht, da wäre mir der fachmännische Versand doch nicht geheuer... aber, sowas kann man immer im vorhinein erfragen, denke ich

Das mit dem persönlichen verhältnis zum nachbesitzer ist so eine Sache für sich, da hast du nicht unrecht. Aber, wenn ich kein Händler bin, und mir der Fisch am Herzen liegt... dann geb ich ihn auch nicht her ;-)

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

Aber Doogie, 

sicher würde ich keinen meiner "Lieblingskoi" aus dem Teich abgeben, aber einmal im Jahr muß einer oder zwei die Heimat wechseln.  :cry: 

Grund dafür ist ausschließlich der Platz. Die Fische wachsen und beanspruchen eine gewisse Wassermenge, sonst reduzieren sie sich von alleine, wie man ja immer wieder in den Krankheitsforen lesen. 

Auch will ich nicht darauf verzichten, jedes Jahr ein paar besondere Nachkömmlinge heranwachsen zu lassen, welche ich mit 30-35 cm abgebe. 
Dabei springt das Futter für ein ganzes Teichjahr heraus.   

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Juni 2004)

das versteh ich schon...

ich sehe die Auktion vor allem auch in Verbindung mit dem dahinterliegenden Forum... der Händler kennt die Leute mittlerweile, und will der Community auch einen Gefallen tun, indem sie das "Vorkaufsrecht" erhält. 

aber, auch wenn die Auktion größer werden sollte, muss man die zwei Seiten sehen: die des Verkäufers, der kaufmännisch gesehen nur Ware an den Mann bringen will, und die des Käufers, der möglichst billig gute Qualität erwerben will.

Klar wäre es von Vorteil, wenn man den Fisch vorher live sehen könnte, aber wenn Du dir anschaust, wieviele koi über webshops verkauft werden, dann ist die Auktion nur der nächste logische Schritt, findest du nicht?


----------

